# Looking for Pseudomugil species



## Thefishtanker (Dec 17, 2014)

Was wondering if there are any stores that sell Pseudomugil rainbow fish. For those of you who don't know what they look like here's a few pictures


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

If you find any let me know. They look awesome.


----------



## Thefishtanker (Dec 17, 2014)

Turns out they have common names

Red neon








Spotted blue eye








Pacific blue eye


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

The Pseudeomugil Gertrude's are pretty easy to find. I've seen them at Aquariums West and also at Fantasy Aquatics before the store closed down. I know April had some in before as well.

One of my all time favorite fish - lots personality, they flit from bush to bush foraging for food and places to spawn. Not to mention they're great looking too.


----------



## Thefishtanker (Dec 17, 2014)

Do you know if any of them ship to the island


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

You can try aquabid
AquaBid.com - Item # fwkillifishe1434720844 - Pseudomugil furcatus 40eggs - Ends: Fri Jun 19 2015 - 08:34:04 AM CDT


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

If you can wait about two weeks I'll order and I can ship or deliver if Victoria.


----------



## Thefishtanker (Dec 17, 2014)

I will be gone from june 30th to july 6th so anytime after that would be perfect


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

A quick word or two 
Pseudomgil signifer is rather easy to get, and is widely varied in appearance. The variety you posted is a northern or new Guinean variety and hard to get. the more common form is similar to this 

The red neons are Pseudomgil ivanstoff which in reality are a brackish fish and the only success I have had keeping them long term has been in a brackish setup. They can be tough to get and tricky to house with their water needs

The Gertrudae variety you posted is a type known as aru II. Referring to the type locality.


----------

